# Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2005)

Habe heute Knotenlos Verbinder bekommen,habe damit noch nie gearbeitet.
Wie wird die Schnur befestigt,hat jemand vielleicht Bilder wie geknotet wird.
Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Der   STF


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44248


----------



## uer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

#h stf

habe zwar jetzt gerade kein bild zur hand aber es ist eigentlich kurz erklährt


du legst die schnur zu ner schlaufe, dann die schlaufe über die kleine nase vom rundbogen legen, dann ein paar windungen um den draht machen u. dann die schnur unter  der halben acht ziehen u. schon ist gut,

:s 

achso - erst den wirbel auf der seite einhängen wo die nase ist


----------



## uer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

@ franzel



habs versucht zu zeichnen, sah genauso aus wie deins  :q :q :q :q u. deswegen hab ich lieber beschrieben   aber beides zusammen müsste als erklährung reichen :q 

:s


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

@ Franz 16
Hi ,Franzl,wiedereinmal sei Dir mein Dank gesagt,werde jetzt die No-Knots benutzen
können.


  Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

@uer
Danke für deine Erklärung

Der  STF


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

aber trotzdem nicht vergessen:

zuerst den Köder einhängen, bevor man mit der Schlaufe beginnt .......:m


----------



## Birger (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*

Wenn man ganz sicher gehen will zieht man noch ne Schlauch über den No Knot, dann kann er sich auch nicht wieder aufrappeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder-wie befestige ich die Schnur ??? Bilder ???*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ganz sicher gehen will zieht man noch ne Schlauch über den No Knot, dann kann er sich auch nicht wieder aufrappeln.



Stimmt ist mir beim Spinnfischen schon ab und zu passiert, dass sich das ganze etwas locker geworden ist und sich verdrallt hat.. vorallem nach fiesen Hängern


----------

